# ما اسم او نوع الصاج المستخدم في خزانات gls



## ابراهيم333 (14 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم 
ماهو نوع واسم الصاج المستخدم في خزانات gls
التي تركب عن طريق التثبت بالمسامير


----------

